# 1915



## fat tire trader (Jun 4, 2017)

As I'm scanning my 1915 copy of the New York Sporting Goods catalog, I've decided to start a discussion of the year. It will be loosely led by the pages of the catalog. Please comment and contribute to the topic of bicycles in 1915.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 5, 2017)

It seems as the  bikes that they sell are made by different manufacturers. The only one that I am familiar with is Victor. They seem to have been a very successful company before the turn of the century. Are these still Victor made Victors?

I also find it interesting that they promote Atherton. I have never ridden one, hopefully will soon. I have two Atherton hubs.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2017)

Great post, I'll be interested in the Victor for sure.


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Great info.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 5, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Great post, I'll be interested in the Victor for sure.



Same here


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 6, 2017)

When I look at the "Expert", the bike appears to me to be a bike from closer to the turn of the century than 1915. With tubing that is 2 gauges heavier than its competitors, I don't think I would be a buyer. Its interesting that even as late as 1915, a bike like this would be sold fixed gear with no brakes unless you paid extra. I like the selection of tires. I think I would pick the Continental single clinch. I wonder when the last bike frames were made using the dip method.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 6, 2017)

The Reindeer!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 7, 2017)

I like the Reindeer.
It says the hanger is one piece, but to me it looks like its not a one piece crank.
Does anyone know what they mean by Brooks pattern", does it mean the saddle was made by Brooks, or is it Brooks style?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 7, 2017)

The Stag!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> The Reindeer!
> 
> View attachment 477539




...I get it, "Reindeer" because it flies! Look-out Racycle!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 8, 2017)

I really like the Stag, Its design is unique and creative and is a sign of bicycle frame development in this mid teens period, in which the moto-bikes were born. Several other companies, like Reading Standard, produced unique frame designs similar to the Stag. If I were to pick a bike that truly represents this period, it would be on of these bikes. The moto-bikes, looked at least from afar, the same until the mid 30s.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/april-28-1914-bicycling-and-motorcycle-review.54440/


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 8, 2017)

One more thing, the Stag also come with a "Brooks Pattern" saddle, although its saddle is very different than "Reindeer Brooks Pattern" saddle. Could "Brooks Pattern", mean a saddle that does not have a pan?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 8, 2017)

The Kim


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 8, 2017)

The Little Nemo and the Comercial


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> One more thing, the Stag also come with a "Brooks Pattern" saddle, although its saddle is very different than "Reindeer Brooks Pattern" saddle. Could "Brooks Pattern", mean a saddle that does not have a pan?



It may mean that the leather top was cut to one of the many Brooks patterns or shapes available.
Sounds like they may have been skirting around breach of patent issues, or perhaps Brooks weren't covered by US patents.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2017)

I think I have seen Brooks Pattern saddles mentioned in other catalogs, when one turns up, I'll add it to this thread.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2017)

As a long time proud Schwinn Cycle Truck owner, I really like the "Comercial". Has anyone ever seen one in real life?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2017)

There are no more complete bicycles in this catalog. Maybe the Victor and Nassau bikes had their own catalogs...


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2017)

Tires


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2017)

Tires


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2017)

Tires


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2017)

Tires


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2017)

Tires


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2017)

Tires


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 9, 2017)

Wow! great stuff!!


----------



## hellobuddy (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. 
The "Commercial", was probably not a big seller, IMO. 
Imagine riding this? 
The design is bad, you would probably hit your knees on the basket everytime you pedalled.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 9, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> There are no more complete bicycles in this catalog. Maybe the Victor and Nassau bikes had their own catalogs...


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 10, 2017)

Clincher Tires and Tubes


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 10, 2017)

Tires and Tubes


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 11, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> The Stag!
> 
> View attachment 477952








View attachment 479867


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like the Morgan and Wright tire is a sew up.
Butted and endless inner tubes?

JC Higgins, Does your 1913 catalog have "The Stag"?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 15, 2017)

Tire Sundries


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 15, 2017)

Baby Carriage Tires


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2017)

I like the arrow tread pattern.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 15, 2017)

Me too! Do you think its the first directional tire?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 16, 2017)

Kerosene Lamps


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 17, 2017)

Acetylene Lamps


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 19, 2017)

Bicycle Headlights


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 22, 2017)

So, in 1915, you could buy kerosene, acetylene or electric lights. I don't know when the first electric lights were made. "Following the practice of the motorcyclist, the bicycle rider has demanded electric lights on account of the ever increasing danger of traveling the highways". Why were electric lights safer? No fire hazard? Were they brighter? Has anyone ever seen a Columbia battery?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 25, 2017)

Carriage Lamps


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 25, 2017)

Lamps and Accessories


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 25, 2017)

Lamp Parts


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 25, 2017)

Lamp Parts


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 25, 2017)

Lamp Brackets


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey Guys, ---First Post ever... Been Lurking...
   I have a little later Nassau Racer Project on Ebay right now- check it out.
And Thanks for Posting this catalog- information was Great to know... Cowboy
From what I know mostly from the Internet, Nassau was only a Retailers Name- they put their tags on other makers bikes. The original store in 1897 was on Nassau Street. The New York Sporting Goods Store in this era sold Victor Bicycles (Made in Chicago) and Pierce Bicycles ( made first in Buffalo, then in Angola, NY - 15 miles South). All of the names on these tags are of Retailer`s Promotion. Thanks---C.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jun 27, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> Tires
> 
> View attachment 478954



i need a couple of pair of those victor tires where do you send in the order ? is this price current ? where do i get a copy of the catalog ? great find


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 27, 2017)

olderthandirt said:


> i need a couple of pair of those victor tires where do you send in the order ? is this price current ? where do i get a copy of the catalog ? great find



I've never reproduced any of my catalogs, except scanning them and putting them online. How many of you would want paper copies? I've also thought of having all of my catalogs in a secure online place where they can be viewed for a small annual membership fee.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 27, 2017)

Horns and Whistles


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 28, 2017)

"Stag" Bicycle Bells


----------



## Iverider (Jun 28, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> As a long time proud Schwinn Cycle Truck owner, I really like the "Comercial". Has anyone ever seen one in real life?



I JUST found this pic of a very similar bike (albeit a bit of a camelback). Obviously this one has been updated a little too much, but still is a pretty cool bike.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 29, 2017)

More Bells!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 4, 2017)

Has anyone ever seen a tire driven whistle?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 8, 2017)

Cyclometers and Watches


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm looking hard for the strap necessary to finish this fantastic bell if anyone has a busted or partial 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 26, 2017)

Bicycle Wrenches


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 26, 2017)

Wrenches and Screw Drivers


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 29, 2017)

Bicycle Locks


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 30, 2017)

Toe Clips and Trouser Guards


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 5, 2017)

If anyone has an extra set of toe clips like on the page above, please contact me.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 5, 2017)

Bicycle Pumps


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 11, 2017)

Frame and Hand Pumps


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 15, 2017)

Pump Connections


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 15, 2017)

Enamels and Brushes


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 15, 2017)

Oils and Graphites


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 16, 2017)

Oil Cans and Cleaners


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 17, 2017)

Repair Plugs
Has anyone ever used them?


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 22, 2017)

Tire Tape and Repair Tools


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 22, 2017)

Cements


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 22, 2017)

More Cements


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 24, 2017)

Bicycle Stands


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 27, 2017)

Luggage Carriers


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 28, 2017)

I may be a step closer id'ing my loop frame. Sure looks like a Stag. The badge holes are vertical.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 28, 2017)

Luggage Carriers
Has anyone ever seen the Musselman tandem attachment?


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 29, 2017)

Luggage Carriers


----------



## sprocket (Oct 2, 2017)

Many Thanks for posting..........


----------

